# E39 540i clutch and flywheel upgrade



## s500fun (Sep 30, 2003)

I was doing a little net surfing and I ran into a lightened flywheel for my application made by VAC Motorsports in Philly. The web site is www.vacmotorsports.com/ please let me know if any of you have used this because the price of the Dinan clutch/fly wheel is murder 
1500+m5 clutch is way cheaper then 3 Grand thanks

~Suman
Proud owner of 540i


----------

